# Rainbow still shimmying and twitching



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Thought I'd start another thread. Got the PH sorted out--turns out my PH is 7.6 right from the tap! For those of you who haven't read my other thread, I got two Turquoise Rainbows, and one started shimmying and twitching 2-3 days after I got it. The other one is fine. I figured osmotic or PH shock because I thought my water was 8-8.2. Petsmart keeps their PH at 6.0. Yep, that's what they told me! So I thought that was the problem.

So I got Proper PH 7.0 and used it. Turns out I didn't need to spend that $12.98! Overpriced LFS, for sure. I also got some driftwood that I apparently also don't need. So $46 and change down the drain. For a $6 fish. The other rainbow did a tiny bit of shimmying in the beginning, but is now perfectly normal acting.

The one Rainbow is still doing the same thing, and I've had her for about 7 days now. Eats fine, in fact, this fish is a pig. Temp in 5 gallon quarantine tank is 77-78, Ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 5. PH shows 7.4 as of two hours after I turned the lights out for the night.

I've had an AWFUL lot of help from a member here, and really appreciate it, but no one seems to be able to tell me why my fish is not improving. Well, there's been SOME improvement, but not that much. Fish is not breathing rapidly today as it was yesterday. I can't see any gill problems, or lesions or film of any kind. No fraying of fins. Fish acts as if irritated and will twitch and jerk in the middle of the shimmying. Every few seconds. I don't think it ever stops doing this. Can internal parasites cause this? Maybe external parasites I'm not seeing? I hate to see the fish suffer, and don't want to give meds if I don't know what's wrong. The fish is going through enough stress as it is. But I don't want this irritation to continue. I want to help the fish.

I have two weeks to take the fish back, but if its going to recover, I'd rather not do that. I have a week to decide, in any case. Its just bugging me that I can't find a reason for its behavior. Any ideas?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Can you post a video? You will have to upload it to youtube and then copy and paste it here.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, I've solved the mystery. It's columnaris, I hate to say. I'd been watching that fish like a hawk, every day, and finally, last night I noticed some gray spots. No fur on them, not even using a magnifying glass. There are a few, and much bigger than ICH, so things don't look good. I knew there had to be a reason this fish was not responding!

I started Maracyn and Maracyn II immediately, plus a teaspoon of salt to 5 gallons this morning. I will do a 50% water change tomorrow and redose, and add 2 teaspoons of salt, to bring it up gradually. I've lowered the temp to roughly 75-76. I also have Furan-2 and Kanaplex, but I've used them on several fish with my last columnaris outbreak, and they didn't save a single fish.

My trouble is, I realize what is going on too late with these guys. Some fish just die on me, no prior symptoms. Others act funny, hide and don't eat. This one has not stopped eating, so I guess that's at least a positive. This fish has not been exposed to any other fish except the two guppies who died in the same quarantine tank, so apparently he got it from them.

Am I doing the right thing here? I'd appreciate any other suggestions. I will treat this guy for 5 days, then I'll have to make a decision about taking the fish back or not, since my 14 days will almost be up by then. I have had almost a zero success rate in treating this disease once they show symptoms. So I'm not expecting the fish to make it. This fish has been acting odd for days already. So I suppose we aren't in the early stages. I feel sorry for it, as it shimmies and then twitches about every 10-15 seconds, yet comes up to the glass to visit with me. The poor thing is just miserable. I hope the meds make him feel better soon.

I have never posted a video on Youtube, and don't know how to.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh! Sorry to hear about this  Do daily water changes and continue treatment but keep in mind that Columnaris is a gram-negative bacteria so treat with something more specific like an antibiotic or triple-sulpha.

One of the Maracyns (it might be II) will treat gram-negative but might not be strong enough at later stages. Can you post a pic. of the fish at all?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Maracyn 2 is gram negative.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out, Jaysee. That's precisely why I'm using Maracyn II. I've used Furan-2 and Kanaplex in the past with no good results. 








[/ATTACH]


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Update: Day three of meds, and guess what? Fish is looking 80% better! No more shimmying, and the twitching is almost completely gone! I've been using Maracyn and Maracyn 2, and am now up to 2 teaspoons of salt in the 5 gallon quarantine tank. Doing 50% water changes every day, with Prime. 

I'm wondering now if it really* IS* columnaris, since all the others with it would either die almost right away, or waste slowly away. Maybe it was velvet? I'm hoping there is no relapse, since I have only 4 days left on the quarantine on the fish.


----------

